# I cant stand a thief!



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, for the first time ever I (we) had some stuff removed from us Thursday night in Avon.
Even after I told all of my fellow compadre's to take there beer and/or expensive stuff inside at the beggiing of the week, we got lazy toward the end.

Bottom line, Some PUNK A$$ little [email protected]#$%s had to go roaming through our stuff as well as every one elses crap thursday night in Avon. Took a few coolers, a pair of Dockside loafers, and and then put on My waders and walked off. (I followed the footprints of the waders to the next house behind us) 

The only good thing about the waders is some poor A$$ Sap is wearing some Hodgeman Neoprenes that on more than one occasion were pissed in By yours truly when the bite was on last fall and this spring. (I couldn't bring myself in off of the Bar)

Okay thats my Rant......


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

so they got some pissy waders, cooler with beer and bait,and some loafers..that sucks..

atleast ur heavers and stuff werent out there, that would REALLLLLLLY suck. way worse then waders and beer, well, worse then waders 



Eff a thief




Jesse


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks like the thief (if he keeps it up) may be volunteering for chum some time soon


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Chum*

Or a good fashioned a$$ whuppin beat down!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss Ryan. Its been happening more and more lately. Bottom line, get your stuff inside...


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

That sucks!...I've been warned about theft on my trips to Ocracoke too. I used to leave everything on the rack..and didn't have so much to gather up when i was half asleep trying to beat the sunrise...but i stash everything in the porch or bring it inside if i can now


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I usually get it inside*

On a lighter note....A friend of mine who visits up there quite regularly also had the same thing happen to him last year. He came up with the idea of leaving a cheap rod and reel on his rod rack. He ties fishing line to the top guide and into the window of his house. On the other end he has a glass mug....We were talking the other night about how the mug hasnt left the shelf yet....


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Good idea, but by the time I got out the door, the crackhead would be long gone. When I was in the Army, I could wake from a dead sleep and hit the ground running but I've slowed down a bit. I like the idea of attaching one to the rack with big tywraps and let the motion detector of the alarm system do the rest.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Guess it's time for some of us to start setting up the thief's up there. Set some bait out  and set the trap. Catch that little sh$$ and show them what *******'s and/or fisherman, and fisher-woman can do when their stuff is taken with out permission.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Someone at school was talking about stealing beer from fishermen this past weekend at the OBX. Were I to be able to discern further details of the incident (i.e where exactly and what they took) I'd be happy to relay it here. I'm not a big fan of the guy, he's just too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I learned a valuable lesson..*

I'm over it. 
Like I said before I take a little gratification with the fact that I had taken a leak a time or two in those waders because I didnt want to leave the bar. (I thought about pulling them down at first but as I was turned toward land there were about ten people watching in Binoculars)


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> (I thought about pulling them down at first but as I was turned toward land there were about ten people watching in Binoculars)


Didn't stop me I waved with my other hand. I had a bud hold my rod errrr heaver I mean. Sorry bout the loss. This was my first year for a theiven out there too. They only got me beer though.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Didn't stop me I waved with my other hand.



You forgot to tell the folks in here about what the the folks said as they walked away. I think it was something like "F'ing ******* trailer trash".  Unibomer was there that night.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

MacPE6 said:


> You forgot to tell the folks in here about what the the folks said as they walked away. I think it was something like "F'ing ******* trailer trash".  Unibomer was there that night.



hahaha

"backwoods Mother f***er" was what he said as she staired with a smile....

But that was on the pier. I was refering to Easter weekend when you held my rod out on the bar as I waved to the crowd on the beach....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Ryan*

Nice to meet ya.. I hate a Thief.. But they are ou there thats why I have a product and I to put a link but I've been around a while and I hope no one is offended here ya go.. JAM 

http://fishmilitia.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=356


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce to meet you as well John.*

Ditto


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Its a shame when it comes down to lockin up the fishin gear but I cant aford to buy the gear over and over thats why I leave my 108 lb sheperd on the porch with my gear and a steak wont distract him because he will only eat from 2 people


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> hahaha
> 
> "backwoods Mother f***er" was what he said as she staired with a smile....
> 
> But that was on the pier. I was refering to Easter weekend when you held my rod out on the bar as I waved to the crowd on the beach....


 Forgot about that one. Only person I have meet that was talented like that. Someone that could, on the second bar with waves breaking over your head, pull down the waders and take a leak and not get wet. That is talent.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I was with spyder one time on the bar while he was warming up his waders. He was the first (and only if I'm not mistaken) to catch a real nice drum. I think he followed that up with a nice puppy. So maybe going in your waders is one of those things that has a hidden benifit. 

Seriously. sorry about your loss Ryan. Hope all is well and let me know how y'all are doing. Maybe I can get off work and hit up Ft. Fisher if I end up at CB before Hattie.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

It all goes on the wheel. What goes around comes around. You sow what you reap. These thieven creatins will not get enough until they are hung.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey Ward...*



thebeachcaster said:


> I was with spyder one time on the bar while he was warming up his waders. He was the first (and only if I'm not mistaken) to catch a real nice drum. I think he followed that up with a nice puppy. So maybe going in your waders is one of those things that has a hidden benifit.
> 
> Seriously. sorry about your loss Ryan. Hope all is well and let me know how y'all are doing. Maybe I can get off work and hit up Ft. Fisher if I end up at CB before Hattie.


Remember us cutting up Jose's Seamullet that afternoon also? I had to put back on the pissy waders....


----------

